# Gulf Coast fishing piers?



## lampern (Jul 26, 2016)

Any good fishing piers on the Gulf from Big Bend to Pensacola and inbetween?

Thanks much


----------



## donald-f (Jul 26, 2016)

Panama City has 2 piers and the fishing looks to be good on both.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 27, 2016)

I`ve caught a lot of fish off the Mexico Beach pier over years. Mainly flounder because that`s what I would target.


----------



## big ike (Jul 27, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve caught a lot of fish off the Mexico Beach pier over years. Mainly flounder because that`s what I would target.



Wife and I will be going there in mid sept. we'll be staying near the pier, planning to do some surf fishing, first time there. I'm a bass fisherman here, need help with the surf and pier fishing. will my bass rod and reel be ok there? Thanks..


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (Jul 27, 2016)

The Pensacola Fishing Pier can be a good time, but look at their web page and get an idea how to interact with the locals.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 27, 2016)

Numerous great piers.

PCB (City and County), Pensacola, Navarre, Okaloosa, and Gulf Shores. All are good and all offer a little difference in species at certain times.


----------



## lampern (Jul 27, 2016)

Thanks

Seems better than the Atlantic coast of Fla

I will look them up


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jul 27, 2016)

*find Ms. Pat*

@ Navarre Beach Pier....

she will help you all she can. 

s&r


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 27, 2016)

big ike said:


> Wife and I will be going there in mid sept. we'll be staying near the pier, planning to do some surf fishing, first time there. I'm a bass fisherman here, need help with the surf and pier fishing. will my bass rod and reel be ok there? Thanks..





I use my old Ambassadeur 6000 on a 7 foot flipping stick. Your bass gear will work fine, just make sure to wash all your gear with lots of fresh water at the end of each day.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jul 31, 2016)

Navarre pier is very Popular. It's the longest pier in the Gulf of Mexico. Lots of nice fish come from that pier.


----------

